# What Grit Of Sandpaper Do You Use?



## Pinkalink (Mar 19, 2017)

I personally use a foam backed 220 grit with a rectangular pole sander. I like to wear in the sandpaper before I use it.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

150 on pole sander only here.


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

Tree fiddy


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

150 or 180 for a rough sand, say I'm just sanding off the small ridges and bumps in between layers. Or the place is going to be sprayed with knock down or orange peel. (Level 3)

220 for fine sanding.

I'll usually sand 2 or 3 passes 220 using an electric sander then a pass by hand useing 220 grit paper and sanding poles to get rid of any swirl marks then hand sand and touch up do with lights and a sanding spong and used 220 grit sanding paper.

All level 5 steps I use lights.


----------



## Chuck (12 mo ago)

We also lean towards 150 for rough sanding and then shift to 220 for fine sanding.

http://www.drywallcontractor-york,pa.com


----------

